# Hi From Wong Hong (IFBB pro bodybuilder)



## asiansensation (May 21, 2005)

This is Wong Hong and i am new to this board. I am an IFBB pro bodybuilder from Malaysia. Please visit my web site www.wonghong.net


----------



## Tskull (May 21, 2005)

Hello Wong Hong.


----------



## asiansensation (May 21, 2005)

Wassup   Tskull???


----------



## Tskull (May 21, 2005)

You are a man of great size, your web site was very impressive.
Someday I will have abs that look like yours ,as soon as I can afford the ab implants.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 21, 2005)

Welcome to IM.


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2005)

asiansensation (Wong) welcome to IM!


----------



## Dante (May 21, 2005)

wow you are a bad ass.  congrats on your success.


----------



## asiansensation (May 21, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys. I am happy to be here. Rob, your site kicks ass, dude! Keep up with your goodwork. Will pay you a visit when i come to America (only God knows when!!)


----------



## GFR (May 21, 2005)

Hi Wong welcome, I saw you're pictures and have to say you look amazing, great symmetry, size and proportion....good luck with you're next competition.


----------



## asiansensation (May 21, 2005)

Thanks for your compliment, Pat.  

I am going to hit the sack soon . It's almost 1 am in Malaysia. Had a brutal arms workout today. Got to rest and grow!!


----------



## musclepump (May 21, 2005)

Welcome to the big show!


----------



## musclepump (May 21, 2005)

You're in Malaysia but offer personal training in New York?


----------



## Arnold (May 21, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> You're in Malaysia but offer personal training in New York?



he was living in NY up until just recently and has not updated his website now that he has moved back to Malaysia.


----------



## musclepump (May 21, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> he was living in NY up until just recently and has not updated his website now that he has moved back to Malaysia.


Gotcha 

Well it's always good to have a pro in our midst. Again, welcome!


----------



## asiansensation (May 22, 2005)

Hi guys! thanks Rob for letting the people know that i am in Malaysia now. My site www.wonghong.net will be updated pretty soon. Sorry for the confusion ! Happy training !


----------

